# IBO Southern Triple Crown Results?



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Probably after they are done shooting.


----------



## jcxring (Dec 6, 2007)

Would like to know my self ! Im sure it will be a few days .


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

Is ryan still doing the web sight and scores for the ibo


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jcxring (Dec 6, 2007)

Not sure did not see him at the shoot ! I hope he is !


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

yes he is he will have them up soon


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool. Hopefully tonight. Im anxious.lol


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Semi Pro
Kirkland 17 up
Greathouse 16 up
Burnside 15 up
Cogar 13 up


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

maybe soon!!!!!!


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

damnyankee said:


> Semi Pro
> Kirkland 17 up
> Greathouse 16 up
> Burnside 15 up
> Cogar 13 up


looks like them 2 ol wv boys have them monster 7's shooting well


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

anyone know any HC results I shot 382 and was just wondering where i fell in the pack


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

i'm curious too, i was 10 up


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

scores are up i finished 29th. Not bad for my first ever 3d shoot. I am just glad i only missed one of them. :smile:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Green Monster said:


> scores are up i finished 29th. Not bad for my first ever 3d shoot. I am just glad i only missed one of them. :smile:


Decent finish for sure. Congrats.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good showing from Shawn Greathouse. 2nd in semis! Maybe that third axis from Hamskea Archery Solutions is helping on those IBO shoots! Congrats Shawn!

DB


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Nate Heyerly. 401 15x in MBR good shooting man. A force to be reckoned with this year..


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

I squeaked in 4th in HC 1st southern I've been to. Haven't shot a midwest in 7years. Those shooting lanes were nice and tight.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

What was the average distance in MBO??


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Mr. Shore - looks like you had a nice 8th place finish in your first IBO shoot ever. Tell us about it. Looks like not many shooters in Bama. Are you sticking to ASA from here on out, or is it worth doing again ?


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

jwolfe78 said:


> What was the average distance in MBO??


Mbo wasnt that tough just allot of tight shots. ave was around 38 yards. there was allot of missjudging on my part but still had a good time


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ohbuckhunter said:


> Mbo wasnt that tough just allot of tight shots. ave was around 38 yards. there was allot of missjudging on my part but still had a good time


Thanks for the info. Was just wondering. Also, are most most people just shooting the standard points like the GT's for the x-cutters...... or have a lot switched to pins? How many are shooting XXX's?? or Full Bore's??


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow HC was tough top 15 scores 400 + AGAIN WOW


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

jwolfe78 said:


> Thanks for the info. Was just wondering. Also, are most most people just shooting the standard points like the GT's for the x-cutters...... or have a lot switched to pins? How many are shooting XXX's?? or Full Bore's??


i seen allot of people shooting the golttip 22s. IM shooting CXL 250 with 110 grains up front. Jess is also shooting CXL with 95 grains up front. I seen a hand full of people shooting the triple x's. In my finding larger the shaft get blown around allot more. But im not LEVI MORGAN so i dont know much.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ohbuckhunter said:


> i seen allot of people shooting the golttip 22s. IM shooting CXL 250 with 110 grains up front. Jess is also shooting CXL with 95 grains up front. I seen a hand full of people shooting the triple x's. In my finding larger the shaft get blown around allot more. But im not LEVI MORGAN so i dont know much.


Levi can win w/ any arrow... hunter or target.


Thanks for the info. I'm just going to fling x-cutters with 90 up front.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

i had fun, do not like the not being able to better your footing rule thats rediculous.... but other than that its ok. shot a 5 on the 2nd target sun, those are definately harder to get back at an ibo than at the asa.. and had a really nice guy inmy group that was having release troubles or SOMETHING? he let down 3 timesper target and sometimes more.. id have to find a new one lol but he shot great


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

TANC said:


> Mr. Shore - looks like you had a nice 8th place finish in your first IBO shoot ever. Tell us about it. Looks like not many shooters in Bama. Are you sticking to ASA from here on out, or is it worth doing again ?


I had a great time and met some great guys and look forward to shooting with them again I paln on shooting at least one more IBO this year but my calendar is still set for the rest of the ASA but TX


----------

